# Anyone noticed a change in VI Control connection?



## noiseboyuk (Jan 1, 2011)

On 30th December, VI Control was down most of the day for me. In the afternoon, we got super-whizzy fast Broadband installed, so changed ISPs. (It really is super-whizzy... downloaded a 3.8GB VSL library in 11 minutes! Whoo-hoo!)

Ever since then though, I've noticed a strange thing with VI Control. If I've left it for more than a couple of minutes, it seems to hang for 10-15 secs before I can navigate. Once it's done that once, browsing is normal and fast until the next 2 minute pause, when it freezes. Other websites seem normal. I'm trying to figure out if this is something to do with our new ISP, or something common to VI Control post-the downtime. What are other people getting? Any theories?


----------



## nikolas (Jan 1, 2011)

WOW! What kind of speed are we talking about and how can WE get some of this, please?

Vi-control has been slow on me for quite a while now, but I don't mind, since I adore this place! :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, can't live without VI Control, freezes or not!

The speed is 50mbps. Apparently I can get 100mbps later in the year. It's hard to imagine that currently it'll give me any advantage though, most of the net delays are nothing to do my end and it's starting to approach the limits of what the hard drive on the laptop can deal with anyway... it took almost as long to cut and paste the VSL files as to download them! I reckon I could have done it in 8 minutes actually, but the MRS interrupted me half way through saying something about leaving the house. Very irritating. The VSL download was in 21 parts, I was doing 5 at a time and reckon for 3 minutes in the middle I was distracted by such nonsense.

Crazy times.


----------



## johan25 (Jan 1, 2011)

Vi-control has been slower in Firefox, especially the load time, but once loaded, it works just fine.

Happy new year


----------



## hbuus (Jan 1, 2011)

Much slower load times all of a sudden.
Happens to Vi Control only; not other webpages I go to.

Best,
Henrik


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 1, 2011)

I`m not at home and on the internet with a mobile net-book via phone-stick. 
VI is much slower than the other sites...... . Maybe they are working on something.... ?


----------



## whinecellar (Jan 1, 2011)

+1 to the slow speed here - noticed it for some time now. Maybe we need another fundraiser giveaway to buy Frederick some more bandwidth (I somehow missed the last one)


----------



## a.leung (Jan 1, 2011)

Like a snail here. (thought it was me)


----------



## snowleopard (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, it's one of the slower places I visit. But outside of a few times when it's down. I've always gotten by okay. 

50mbps?! That's astoundingly fast. What kind of line are you on over there? You can get a very high quality full HD video stream at that rate with a gorgeous picture.


----------



## Udo (Jan 1, 2011)

Has become noticeably slower recently and also more variable. (I thought maybe it's just for me, if my recent donation wasn't considered significant enough  )


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 2, 2011)

rayinstirling @ Sun Jan 02 said:


> Well, I would put it down to downloading the animated ads if you, like me access vi-control directly on to the http://vi-control.net/forum/portal.php
> 
> presently numbered at 16



Hmm, don't think that's it, Ray. I've boasted enough about my shiny new broadband connection, but hitting "quote" to reply to you illustrates the problem - it hung for around 20s before anything happened at all. The little info thing in Google Chrome in the bottom LH corner says "waiting for www.vi-control.net" when this happens. Once the page eventually starts, it's usually pretty fast for me.


----------



## hbuus (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll bet it's Frederick downloading massive amounts of porn in another window on the server machine!


----------



## autopilot (Jan 2, 2011)

seems back to normal for me now...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 3, 2011)

autopilot @ Sun Jan 02 said:


> seems back to normal for me now...



Would quite go that far for me... still hanging a bit, but perhaps a little less?


----------



## a.leung (Jan 3, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Jan 03 said:


> but perhaps a little less?



I think your imagining things.  Still slow here.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah it definitely IS better this end, Allan! I still get the freezes, but there's less of them and they last under 5 secs rather then 20, I'd say.


----------



## johan25 (Jan 3, 2011)

much faster here !!


----------

